# £100 Camera



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

Been asked to find a point and shoot compact camera for around the £100 mark (fathers day gift)

Anyone have any recommendations on what to go for? 

Thanks in advance :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Panasonic Lumix FX50, £20 over budget but a great little cam.










HTH

Maxtor.


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

Canon Powershot A560, £5 over


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

£100 for a fathers day gift !!!!!!!

What bloody recession ????


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

ixus 75 ish


----------



## chr15rey (Jun 17, 2008)

*Canon Ixus 82*

http://www.jessops.com/online.store/categories/Digital%20Compact%20Cameras/products/Canon/IXUS%2082%20IS%20Digital%20Camera-73931/Show.html

I got this one about 6 months ago, can't fault it, nice & simple to use.

Don't forget to add a SD card to price.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

For an older person, emphisis on being fairly easy to use, Personally I'd go with Kodak. I got one and it's cracking, Great for leaving in auto mode and will still take stunning photos, but then has most of the settings for when you decide you want to play.

Here you go, under budget too. Mines a Kodak Z740 that was advanced for it's day, and still holds it own now.

EDIT: Just found the Z740 is still around here, and is under budget. Now it's not quite as high MP as modern cameras (but honestly unless your printing wallpaper then 5.0MP is more than enough) and the Zoom lens is fantastic, 10x optical and does a great job.


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

Typical someone asks you for help and they go and choose something by themselves anyway!! :wall:

Thanks to everyone for the recommendations, the choice has been made on the Panasonic Lumix FS62.

:thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Lumix camera's are great mate!!!


----------

